# Yao Ming update from Chron.com and Sina



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Yao, who had his intravenous antibiotics tubes removed on Wednesday, said he was about 2 1/2 weeks away but feeling much better, save the boredom. McGrady was still planning a Friday exam, but did not rule out returning as soon as Saturday against the Hornets or Monday in Atlanta.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3581729.html


And an article by the Houston based Zhu Junwei on sina.com (translated by Pryuen of Yaomingmania)



> http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2006-01-13/11481990782.shtml
> 
> In Summary
> 
> ...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Good news...3 wks away from a return is better than nothing. :banana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> Good news...3 wks away from a return is better than nothing. :banana:



lol you took that quote and put it in your sig...I also thought about doing that..Repp :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hurry up big man!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Any news about how TMAC MRI went? 

Is he still going to be playing tomorrow?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

This is good news.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

'bout bloody time.... hurry back!!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Glad to hear my big man is returning home soon :biggrin: Missed ya baby! I read the article in the chronicle about TMac today, he said he wasn't gonna rush back like before, which is good. I'd rather make a serious run with both guys healthy. Actually if they're both out there, they can both take it a little easy, and give shots to our other guys hopefully, since the bigboys will be returning I guess they'll make shots more.
So Anxious for Yao and Mac to return... :clap:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Jon Barry looks a bit like Frank Zappa.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


>


I know its from the angle of the picture, but Yao looks like he's another feet taller than Mutombo in that pic


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Only Howard is putting his hand on his heart. That's disrespectful.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao update from Zhu Junwei (a Houston-based reporter) from sina.com: 
Yao Ming is allowed to starting runnin, jumpin and training with basketball this week (translated by Pryuen again)



> http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2006-01-16/14331996836.shtml
> 
> He bear-hugged with David Wesley; he gave-me-five with Mutombo; Yao Ming understood the most important task for him there at Toyota Centre, since he could not play, was to motivate and rave his team mates on. But the day that Yao Ming could put on his Rockets jersey is now not too far away, as starting this week, he will be allowed to start running, jumping and training with the basketball, and next week, he will be back with the team in practices/training.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

> Yao Ming said: "The reason I'm so eager to return to play is that we must start to win games; we must accumulate sufficient wins in order to qualify for the playoffs. Even though it seems we are so remotely away from playoff qualification, it does not mean we are completely hopeless and already out of reach. Wait until I return, and I have to give not only 100%, but 200% or even more of my best capabilities."


Man he seems really motivated, hes going to dominate when he comes back and show everyone what they've been expecting from him for so long.


----------

